# Eines der typischen Merkmale des Menschen



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits,

das ist eine Frage, die mich seit Langem beschäftigt hat. Ist grammatisch verbindlich, "Eines" zu verwenden, oder kann man auch "Ein" verwenden? (Wenn man betrachtet, dass man  "ein Auto", nicht "eines Auto", im Nominativ sagt). Gibt's eine Regel dafür?

"Sie liefen auf zwei Beine. *Eines* der typischten Merkmale des Menschen". (Aus einem Dokumentarfilm über die Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen). Vielen Dank!


----------



## berndf

Nein, das geht nicht. _Ein/eine/ein_ ist ein Artikel oder ein Zahlwort. _Einer/eine/eines_ ist ein Pronomen. Da ist kein Austausch möglich. Die NP steht hier alleine. Vervollständigt zu einem ganzen Satz muss die Passage so lauten:
_Sie liefen auf zwei Beine. Dies ist eines der typischen Merkmale des Menschen._
Hier ist _eines_ das führende Substantiv (Pronomen) der NP und _der typischen Merkmale des Menschen_ ist ein Attribut von _eines_. Du könntest statt dessen auch folgendes sagen:
_Sie liefen auf zwei Beine. Dies ist ein typisches Merkmal des Menschen._
Hier hat die NP aber eine ganz andere Struktur: Hier ist_ Merkmal_ das führende Substantiv.


----------



## Perseas

Danke sehr, berndf! Alles klar jetzt. Ich kam durcheinander, weil im Griechischen dieses Pronomen und der unbestimmte Artikel identisch sind.


----------



## ablativ

Nur der Richtigkeit halber: Es muss natürlich heißen "Sie liefen auf zwei Beine*n*​".


----------



## perpend

Kann man aber nicht "eins" so in der Art verwenden?

"Sie liefen auf zwei Beinen. *Eins* von den typischen Merkmalen des Menschen".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Kann man aber nicht "eins" so in der Art verwenden?
> 
> "Sie liefen auf zwei Beinen. *Eins* von den typischen Merkmalen des Menschen".


Ja, das ist eine alternative Schreibweise (und natürlich auch Aussprache) des Pronomens _​eines._


----------



## Perseas

Spricht man "eins" häufiger and schreibt man dagegen "eines" häufiger?


----------



## perpend

"eines" ginge für mich gar nicht, wie bernd sagte---wobei "eins" scheint mir in Ordnung an der Stelle.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> Spricht man "eins" häufiger and schreibt man dagegen "eines" häufiger?


Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Genau so ist es.


----------



## Perseas

Schimmelreiter said:


> Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Genau so ist es.


Vielen Dank, Schimmelreiter!



perpend said:


> "eines" ginge für mich gar nicht, wie bernd  sagte---wobei "eins" scheint mir in Ordnung an der Stelle.


berndf erklärte, dass "eines" und "ein" unterschiedlich sind: "eines"=Pronomen und "ein"=Artikel oder Zahlwort.


----------



## perpend

Perseas said:


> "Sie liefen auf zwei Beine*n*. *Eines* der typischten Merkmale des Menschen". (Aus einem Dokumentarfilm über die Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen). Vielen Dank!



Hier sind zwei verschiedene Gedanken, meines Erachtens.

Ich würde nicht, wie oben geschrieben, "eines" verwenden.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Hier sind zwei verschiedene Gedanken


Welche zwei Gedanken? Zweibeinigkeit ist ein(e)s der typischsten Merkmale des Menschen. Zweibeinigkeit ist *ein* Merkmal, so wie Vierbeinigkeit *ein*​ Merkmal ist.


----------



## perpend

Perseas said:


> A) "Sie liefen auf zwei Beinen. B) *Eines* der typischten Merkmale des Menschen"



A) ...
B) ...

Nein, Danke.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

B ist doch offenkundig elliptisch: 

*Das ist*_​ eines der typischsten Merkmale des Menschen.



_PS
Man könnte zwischen A und B auch ein Komma setzen und B als Apposition von A sehen.


----------



## perpend

Eben, und ich könnte selber der "nicht-Satz" mit "Eines" anfangen. Ich glaube, dass das klar war.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Eben, und ich könnte selber der "nicht-Satz" mit "Eines" anfangen. Ich glaube, dass das klar war.


Ich verstehe Post #15 nicht.


----------



## perpend

In the OP, there are two separate sentences in German.

A) Sie liefen auf zwei Beine(*n*).
*B) Eines* der typischten Merkmale des Menschen.

Ich sehen keinen Grund dafür, und wenn dann, finde ich "eines" am Anfang eines "nicht-Satzes" merkwürdig.


----------



## berndf

Das “eines" aus Satz B bezieht sich auf den ganzen Satz A als Beschreibung eines Merkmals. Das ist vollkommen eindeutig nicht im Geringsten "merkwürdig".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe "typischtes" nicht. Es ist sicher ein Tippfehler.

Ich denke, es gibt zum Beispiel folgende Möglichkeiten:
Ein typisches Merkmal des Menschen ist Merkmal a.
Eines/eins der typischen Merkmale des Menschen ist Merkmal a.
Typische Merkmale des Menschen sind Merkmal a und Merkmal b.
Das typischste Merkmal des Menschen ist Merkmal a. (nicht "typischtes")
Die typischsten Merkmale des Menschen sind Merkmal a und Merkmal b.

Es gibt eine Reihe weiterer Möglichkeiten.

Die Regel ist, dass Deklinationsformen zu den Artikeln passen müssen und dass die Steigerungsformen zum Teil andere Strukturen bilden.

Welches genau ist Deine Frage und in welchem Kontext? Das ist mir trotz vieler Antworten nicht klargeworden. Die anderen haben eine spezielle Form im Sinn gehabt und deshalb den Fehler wahrscheinlich nicht bemerkt. Das ist durch die spezielle Konzentration auf ein Merkmal bedingt, das andere liest das Gehirn dann automatisch richtig.


Zusammenfassung zur Frage: je nach verwendeter Form ist "ein" oder "eins/eines" möglich.

"Eins/eines" wird bei einer expliziten Auswahl verwendet.
Bei "ein" ist die Auswahl implizit ebenfalls vorhanden, sie kann explizit angegeben werden:
Ein Merkmal aus der Reihe der wichtigen Merkmale ist Merkmal a. (Beispiel)


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe "typischtes" nicht. Es ist sicher ein Tippfehler.


Vielleicht hatte ich "eines der *typischsten* Merkmale" gehört, also ist "typischten" wirklich ein Tippfehler.



Hutschi said:


> Welches genau ist Deine Frage...?



Ob die Verwendung vom "ein" in diesem Satz auch korrekt wäre (wie die vom "eines"): "*Ein* der typischsten Merkmale des Menschen". Aber ich weiß schon die Antwort seit Post #2 (berndf). Vielen Dank trotzdem.


----------



## perpend

Stimme Hutschi (#19) zu. Es ist so klar wie Klossbrühe.


----------



## estoy_lerniendo

Warum ist es "des Menschen", statt "der Menschen"?

Danke.



(Ah, ich glaube, ich verstehe schon. Aber ihr könnt eine Erklärung noch geben, wenn ihr so wollt, auf jeden Fall.)


----------



## Hutschi

In "des Menschen" ist "Mensch" im gegebenen Kontext eine Art Sammelbegriff (Art Homo sapiens), in anderem Kontext könnte es auch ein einzelner Mensch sein, in "der Menschen" ist es eine Gruppe von Menschen oder die Gesamtheit aller Menschen.

Genitiv Singular: "des Menschen"
Genitiv Plural: "der Menschen"


----------



## estoy_lerniendo

Also, das ist quasi eine stilistiche Sache, oder? 

Ich glaube, wir haben im Englischen den gleichen Unterschied, also ich sollte das schon erkennen.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist nicht nur stilistisch, sondern drückt einen Bedeutungsunterschied aus, zumindest im hier vorhandenen Kontext. Zumindest ist es eine unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweise.


----------

